# Coons can be a lot of fun to watch and photo



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2004)

The state park here has several coons that bum off of the porch at the restaurant.  They are a hoot to watch fight over a half eaten biscuit.

 Skipper


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tough to get a good shot of them too.

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Saw two of them this morning while hunting.  They just made they're way down a strip of corn that my uncle had bushhogged a couple weeks ago...

Fat coons too!  It was funny to just watch them waddle around and even funnier to watch them run off -- waddlin' away...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 28, 2004)

*Sneaky critters...*

egg suckers....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Nick_T (Oct 28, 2004)

That'd make a great advertisement for preditor control to help waterfowl populations. 

Very nice pic!

Nick T


----------

